# Zootopia TV series coming in 2022 (Disney+)



## Mambi (Dec 11, 2020)

Just stumbled across this and looking nice!









						It’s Official Zootopia Series coming 2022
					

Visit the post for more.




					furrytimes.net
				





Can't wait to see how they do with it! Hope the animation's even HALF as good as the movie! LOTS of potential in that world...


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Dec 11, 2020)

i can say i am interested


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 11, 2020)

It was inevitable. They may have ruined Star Wars, but at least one of their IPs is both fresh and enjoyable.


----------



## aomagrat (Dec 11, 2020)

I wonder who will be the voice actors.  Especially for Finnick, since Tommy Lister died.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 11, 2020)

Cautiously hyped for this


----------

